# How old to start off leash running?



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Our boy is almost 11 months now and we can see the worst has passed!:smile


We started taking him on off leash walks at about 7 months. Trails near the house.


We started with us walking 1 mile and him running 3-5 miles. Now at 11 months we walk 3 miles and he runs 9-15 miles. This is almost daily. Plus a couple of 20 minute runs in our field daily.


He is always ready to go. Is hardly breathing hard at the end of a walk/run.


Did we start to soon? Is this to much exercise?
We are second guessing ourselves.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

personally I'd say it is too much at that age, those growth plates won't have come fully together yet.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you have a GPS collar on him, so you know the miles he's running?


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

GPS tracker on dog ,yes.

He is not running at high speeds, more like he is hunting. Back and forth. Defiantly a lot faster than me. But not flat out as fast as he can go. I think jogging/loping would be a better way to them it than running. ( his top speed in a short sprint is 36mph) 

We walk and he "hunts"


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

9-15 miles sounds like a lot at his age.
I would walk for an hour, and let him have free run.
However many miles he covers during that time, he covers.
As long as its on natural ground, and not a hard surface, I don't see it being a problem.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Our 3 mile walk takes about 1hr 15mins. . His distance traveled will depend on how fired up he is.



I know if we do not get him out he can be a handful in the afternoon/evening. As the weather is warming he is slowing down a little for more water breaks.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I had similar questions when we got our first pup (and have posted a similar question here: http://www.vizslaforums.com/12-puppies/5462-we-walking-our-puppy-too-much.html). I have never been able to find any research into the affect of exercise on pups of any age so all you will get is peoples opinions; ultimately it is up to you to do what you think is best for your dog. 

I see nothing wrong with what you are doing and did much the same with our first dog (our second was an adult rescue so the issue didn't arise). I spent quite a bit of time exploring the issue of the relation of hip dysplasia to exercise and posted about it here: http://www.vizslaforums.com/9-gener...affecting-development-hip-dysplasia-dogs.html

It is important for healthy joints to have good muscle support so sufficient exercise is important to build up muscle strength and tone. As dogs have to fit into our life styles, I think there is far more risk of a dog getting too little exercise than too much. An adult Vizsla will easily 'run' all day. We hike with ours and they have as much energy at the end of the day as the start (unlike us)!


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Muscle development we have! At the last visit our vet looked at his legs and commented "he's got guns" His legs look like a muscle builder I think we will continue wit what we have been doing just making sure the heat does not affect him


----------

